# Panelling box section



## GrahamIreland (9 May 2017)

Hi, I started building a side locker from box section and want to panel the sides.
Does anyone know a good means of attaching wood?

Clips of some kind or a simple techniqe?
Graham


----------



## marcros (9 May 2017)

tek screws?


----------



## sunnybob (10 May 2017)

plywood, fixed with these
https://www.bossard.com/-/media/bossard ... ews_en.pdf

with these under the screws
http://www.a1metallics.com/product/Bras ... shers.html

not only looks good, but the screw heads act as good sliding points if you want to drag the box about.


----------



## GrahamIreland (10 May 2017)

It's more a question of where to screw in,
I'd like the panelling to luy flush with outside edge.

The panelling is thin and each section has a panel.


----------



## nev (10 May 2017)

If you don't want screws showing on the outside, glue some batten on the inside of your panel next to the frame and screw through that into the frame.


----------



## TFrench (10 May 2017)

If you've fabbed that yourself just weld a bit of flat bar on the internal edges to screw to?


----------



## -Matt- (10 May 2017)

That ^

Was going to suggest triangles in the corners but either/or.


----------

